# hosts Datei, wie kann ich urls & IPs "sperren"



## Andreas Späth (28. Mai 2005)

Hallo

Gibt es eine möglichkeit über die hosts Datei von WindowsXP bestimmte IPs bzw Hostnamen zu sperren ?
Also ich dachte da einfach an eine Umleitung auf zb 127.0.0.1 ( die meistverbreiteste IP der Welt  ) 


Also hier mal zwei Beispiele.
Ich will www.ichbineinspamer.de
und 184.123.43.53
auf 127.0.0.1 Umleiten ( also Localhost ) so dass diese nicht erreichbar sind.

Die IP oben war übrigens zufällig eingetipt, nicht dass sich jetzt vieleicht Irgendjemand beleidigt fühlt weil das zufällig sein Server ist 

Also wie müssen die beiden Einträge hierfür aussehen ?

Greetinx Andy


----------



## wackelpudding (29. Mai 2005)

Für Namen muss das Ganze so aussehen:

```
127.0.0.1 de.doubleclick.net
```
Dass es allerdings auch mit IPs funktioniert, bezweifle ich.


----------

